# Just some vids!



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Is he gaited? I see him trotting in some portions of the videos and other times he looks gaited... 

You are still holding him back alot more then I'd like to see with your hands at the trot, I'd rather see you use your seat and legs more but I see tons of improvement from you last video. even in your barrels. I wish you ALWAYS wore your helmet.....! 

He really looks like he gaits sometimes... cute horse though, he looks like he's a good boy, a little speedy but willing..... Get your weight in your heels, sit back, work on your leg muscles and seat... Good job though....


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

In your first video your arms are really straight, bend your elbows more and tighten up your reins a little. Ia with farmpony, you should always wear your helmet! Even if you're doing games, it's really dangerous. What happened to your knee?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I know, my helmet was broke(shame on me haha)
yes he is gaited. He was being spunky that day. Usually i dont have to hold him back.

I was in P.E and i was running and me knee came out of place, and it will never be the same again. But i can run but not run and turn at the same time. but thank god i can still ride horses!!


----------



## SaleeColashlas (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry to here about your injury. 
At 37-40 seconds(in the first video) that when you post your legs move back and forth, keep them still.
Abd before the bigger jump you are leaning way to far forward as you are approching the jump, stay strait until your horse lifts his front feet for the jump.


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that, at least you can still ride!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah im so happy about that.

I know sharleese, did you read the part where i said i was unstable? that is what i ment by 'unstable'


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Do you ever lunge him before you ride? 

You're pulling on his mouth a LOT in the last video.. More like yanking..Was he doing something you didn't like? He seemed to be doing nothing wrong. (my volume was on mute-maybe I didn't hear something)

He's quite a flashy lil booger--very cute. I've never seen a gaited Morgan in action.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Just slowin him down Like i said i dont have stable knees which make me bounce up and down lol.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh and yes i lunge him


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Im not going to comment on the first video (I think it's the same on you have another thread on?) but I think it's the best out of them all. 
Please don't take anything I say as offensive. The barrels video just shows that you need a lot more work to be running speed events. These are old though you said, so maybe there has been improvement since (If I remember right you placed high in barrels at a gymkhana recently?). From that video though, your turns are sloppy and you didn't finish the pattern. Your upper body is very unstable and if it's going to cause you to yank on his face, stick to slower work. The poles I'm just not going to critique at all because that was a disaster (Every pole run of mine looks like that so don't be upset lol). You definitly have a quick horse, but you need to harness that energy and make sure he listens instead of just runs. My horse is the exact same way. He would run until he keeled over and I need to make sure his focus is on me. 

Your horse is cute and has potential, just like I said you need to harness that and give him the tools he needs to improve. 

How long until you think your knee is healed up? If that is the reason you are unstable like you say, that is going to make a big difference.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the critique!! Anf yep we placed 2nd in barrels. He has gotten soooo much better its not even funny haha. Oh bay and he is sooo fast i ahev ran him full out and i almost went flying off the back(not really)


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Good job! Just remember that speed is not the most important thing with gaming. It's the final component.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I couldn't help but laugh in the last vid when your friend said "This is going to be Marrah and Clippy "gilloping.""


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I know^^i laughed too when i saw the video after we galloped. No one ever knows what goes on in her head, i dint think she even knows!

Thanks SD. I didnt really worry about the speed, it was about control.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't have sounds so I missed that! 
That's what I'm saying is that in the videos of your speed events, you have no control. Go back down to a trot or easy lope to perfect things and get him listening.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Those vids were from a while ago. Now he is sooo much more controlable now though, it amazing!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

You should post some new vidoes if you want an accurate critique! I'd like to see the new, controlled Rowdy


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

i got a new digital camera(from twilightarabians) and all i need for it is a memory card and batteries and try to get a vid


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

very nice horse...with the barrels and the poles he didnt seem to be responding very well to the bit have you thought about trying him with something else? I have a barrel horse that i used a tom thumb on and she would knock down a pole or two and I switched to a different bit and you would be surprised with the difference. Its worth a shot huh? I understand he was a little "fiesty" but you were pulling real hard on his mouth. Also I have had a lot of luck with the IMUS Comfort Gait Bit. As far as the amount of pressure needed to make the horse want to respond


----------

